# 2014 Dark Side of OZ



## Pumpkin215 (Jul 31, 2013)

Haha! When you said "Oz" my brain went to the former HBO show. I thought that had nothing but a "dark side" to it. 

The invitations look great!


----------



## ScaryMars (Oct 8, 2014)

What a cool idea for invitations!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I love these invites!!! Can't wait to see some of your decor


----------



## alltogetherdead (Sep 8, 2009)

I don't understand why all of my photos upload incorrectly... but here are a couple of today's projects. 

The "no place like home" mirror is one of my favorite things so far. 

The tin man is a painted pumpkin. 

The straw sofa winds in and out of the stalls.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Love the invites! You should have asked them to bring the bricks back for admission into the land of OZ and form a path with them.


----------



## goblinkisses (Sep 3, 2014)

I really like the brick invites!! Everything else looks great too. Can't wait to see more pics!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Beautiful invites. Love this theme!


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Love this! The idea of returning the bricks to make a Yellow Brick Road is awesome!


----------



## alltogetherdead (Sep 8, 2009)

Completely taped off the floor with recycled card board and making tape and then hand sponged the yellow brick road. I will blood splatter it this evening to dry over night. 

And I still can't figure out why my photos won't load straight. ....

Suggestions?


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

kudos to you, that is a TON of work on the road, and it does look awesome!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Also like pumpkinpie...your theme is AWESOME!! Love the invite, so clever with the wall!!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

LOVE! This would be a fun party to be at!


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

So cool!!!


----------



## Abysome1 (Aug 8, 2014)

Great Stuff, very inventive and I love the invites!


----------



## alltogetherdead (Sep 8, 2009)

Silhouette flying monkey take one.
I am really trying hard this year to use recycle material to re purpose.

On my lay off things to do before the party this Saturday I have that I planned to make 4 more of these in different poses....that is still to be decided.

I also got a few more signs done and the preliminary gates to the Emerald City. 

Card board, black spray paint, spray adheasive, and dryer lint.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

looks great so far 
I have been thinking of doing this theme get a bunch of little tyke play house make them over as the dark munchkin land


----------



## JennWakely (Jun 19, 2012)

I love this! I wish I was invited and could go!!


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Very clever. Love the Tin-Man pumpkin, too


----------



## alltogetherdead (Sep 8, 2009)

My collection of photos, party prep, a few costumes and some of the party. I can't wait in a day or so I will have the professional photographers photos, he always catches SO much!!! Hope everyone that threw their events last night had an AMAZING night! 

Wondering who has their 2015 theme locked down?! I have 4 front runners in mind already!

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152550626087979&type=1&l=3a68055e84


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I love the wicked witch red shoes up top!!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

So much to love! You should win a prize for best usage of cardboard for decorating. I love he flying monkey idea, the bike, the bloody shoes. I love that your guests really got into the theme of the party. Great job!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

is there still an active link for the photos ATD?


----------

